# The Best Movies you've Never Seen



## random3434 (Aug 3, 2011)

What are some movies you heard are great, but haven't watched yet?

One of mine is _"American Beauty"_- still haven't watched  it but heard it's great.


----------



## MoistTrout (Aug 3, 2011)

I still haven't pulled the trigger on Avatar. Unfortunately I was dating someone that had no interest in it when it was in theaters and never got the chance to see it on my own. Now that I have a new TV I might get the DVD.


----------



## manifold (Aug 3, 2011)

The Godfather (any of them).

Not really into that Guinea shit.  But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 3, 2011)

gone with the wind

to kill a mockingbird

blue velvet

giant

lonesome dove

the night of the hunter

freaks

what ever happen to baby jane?

birds

there are many more


----------



## random3434 (Aug 3, 2011)

MoistTrout said:


> I still haven't pulled the trigger on Avatar. Unfortunately I was dating someone that had no interest in it when it was in theaters and never got the chance to see it on my own. Now that I have a new TV I might get the DVD.


I watched it the other night for almost an hour I think, that's all I could take......not my thing, but whatever floats your boat, millions seemed to like it I guess!


----------



## manifold (Aug 3, 2011)

I haven't seen Avatar either, but I also wouldn't put it on this list.  Seems to me that just as many people hated it as liked it.


----------



## manifold (Aug 3, 2011)

Citizen Kane.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 3, 2011)

Brians song

Old Yeller

Gone with the wind  [never got through it]

Grease [not enough alcohol to get through that either]

Fantasia


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 3, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> MoistTrout said:
> 
> 
> > I still haven't pulled the trigger on Avatar. Unfortunately I was dating someone that had no interest in it when it was in theaters and never got the chance to see it on my own. Now that I have a new TV I might get the DVD.
> ...



I liked it.

Avitar the last air bender stunk on ice.  just in case that's the one you meant.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 3, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Brians song
> 
> Old Yeller
> 
> ...



that is simply lame...and you didnt name a single dark brothers movie........


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 3, 2011)

b/w cape fear with robert mitchum

the day the earth stood still  b/w

oo and one movie i can watch anyone do.....'christmas carol'


----------



## Sallow (Aug 3, 2011)

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.
Oldboy.
Blade Runner.
2001:A Space Odyessy.
Akira.
Goldfinger.
Taxi Driver.
Kill Bill (1&2)
Hellraiser.
Aguirre: The wrath of god.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 3, 2011)

Sallow said:


> *The Good, The Bad and The Ugly*.
> Oldboy.
> *Blade Runner*.
> 2001:A Space Odyessy.
> ...



go to your local dive bar and turn in your membership card to the Manly mans man club, Immediatly.

Then Google "Dark Brothers" and get back to us in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 3, 2011)

The Godfather movies (I've seen pieces, but not the whole movies).
Scarface
Schindler's List


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 3, 2011)

manifold said:


> I haven't seen Avatar either, but I also wouldn't put it on this list.  Seems to me that just as many people hated it as liked it.



yea its another movie with Guinea's in it.....


----------



## Sallow (Aug 3, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > *The Good, The Bad and The Ugly*.
> ...



Fuck..I misread the thread title..it was NEVER.

I've seen each one of these films at least 50 times.


----------



## manifold (Aug 3, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen Avatar either, but I also wouldn't put it on this list.  Seems to me that just as many people hated it as liked it.
> ...



Blodwyn Pig? Really?

Mick Abrahams ain't done shit since he parted company with Ian.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2011)

MoistTrout said:


> I still haven't pulled the trigger on Avatar. Unfortunately I was dating someone that had no interest in it when it was in theaters and never got the chance to see it on my own. Now that I have a new TV I might get the DVD.



You're gonna love it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > *The Good, The Bad and The Ugly*.
> ...



Dark Brothers make porn movies last time I checked. 

Vanessa Del Rio, Tom Byron, Erica Boyer, Kari Foxx


----------



## Dabs (Aug 3, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> What are some movies you heard are great, but haven't watched yet?
> 
> One of mine is _"American Beauty"_- still haven't watched  it but heard it's great.



Gone With The Wind- people say it's great, but I'm thinking it really sucks ass, it looks long and boring so I never have any intentions of watching it.

The Godfather- I don't plan on watching this one either, not my type of thing.

Sucker Punch- I do wish to see this one.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 3, 2011)

manifold said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



so?......i did not pick the LP cover because of Mick or the band......the cover reminds me of a fellow poster here.....i wonder if he has seen it yet?......


----------



## Sallow (Aug 3, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > What are some movies you heard are great, but haven't watched yet?
> ...



Sucker Punch..sucked.

Do see The Godfather. A perfect film.


----------



## Dabs (Aug 3, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Okie Dokie


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2011)

Avatar.  And don't plan on watching it either.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Aug 3, 2011)

EZ - I don't know if I'd call American Beauty great, but certainly worthy of two hours of your box watching life.  It is interesting.

Me?  Austin Powers International Man of Mystery movies...
Spinal Tap
Godzilla
King Kong
Avatar
never watched Glee either so...


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 3, 2011)

et


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 3, 2011)

westwall said:


> Avatar.  And don't plan on watching it either.



You're saving yourself from one of the most over-hyped movies ever.  

Avatar was pretentious tripe wrapped up in a pretty package.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 4, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Good to know.


Now where did I put the number to call off the hit squad......


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 4, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Just an fyi on Sallow and his taste in movies;

Avitar, the last airbender, won the Razzy for worst film of the year.  Sallow recommended it to me.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 4, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



dark brothers still make porn dont they?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 4, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



The original owners retired.  And I think DB is out of business now.


----------



## Cuyo (Aug 4, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen Avatar either, but I also wouldn't put it on this list.  Seems to me that just as many people hated it as liked it.
> ...



Did you say... Guineas?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 4, 2011)

o never....well damn who saw that.....


everyone says i need to see the movie.....dr strangelove i think is the title...but then again i dont consider it the best movie....or i would have seen it....


movies i will never see:

titanic   

dr stangelove

any of those damn monty python movies

and i hate freaks who...upon finding out i havent seen these movies.....want to play them or rent them for me to watch....hello there is a damn reason i have not seen them

i simply do not want too....

o and chick fucking flicks....i simply refuse to watch those.....i had to watch the first two twilight movies.....that was enough for a lifetime

men who watch chic flicks are too sad for words

i dont care if you are trying to get laid...that is just sad...be fucking men that might get you laid...try it


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 4, 2011)

Brokeback Mountain
Lord of the Rings
Harry Potter
Black Swan


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 4, 2011)

lord of the rings is good.....

hell its all over the tv now....

black swan.....dont get me started


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 4, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> o never....well damn who saw that.....
> 
> 
> everyone says i need to see the movie.....dr strangelove i think is the title...but then again i dont consider it the best movie....or i would have seen it....
> ...



---------------------------
Microsoft Internet Explorer
---------------------------
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to strollingbones again.
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------
Except for the Monty Python movies.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 4, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> lord of the rings is good.....
> 
> hell its all over the tv now....
> 
> black swan.....dont get me started



Just have a hard time getting into movies about made up fantasy worlds and magic

Started to watch Black Swan with my wife and lasted around 30 min


----------



## BakshisMouse (Aug 4, 2011)

Films I haven't seen, but want to see, by director:

Ingmar Bergman:
_The Seventh Seal
Wild Strawberries
Persona
Fanny and Alexander_

Joel Coen and Ethan Coen:
_Blood Simple.
Miller's Crossing
No Country for Old Men_

Federico Fellini:
_La Strada
La Dolce Vita
8½
Amarcord_

Alfred Hitchcock:
_Notorious
Psycho_

Charles Laughton:
_The Night of the Hunter_

Martin Scorsese:
_Taxi Driver
Goodfellas_

Quentin Tarantino:
_Reservoir Dogs
Pulp Fiction_

Now, this is just a few of the movies I want to see.


----------



## Dabs (Aug 4, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Brokeback Mountain
> Lord of the Rings
> Harry Potter
> Black Swan



Harry Potter and Lord Of The Rings....not for me either~

I haven't seen Black Swan, I have heard good things and bad things about this one.

Brokeback Mountain....I don't think I have met a gent yet who will admit to wanting to watch this movie.
I watched it, and I own the DVD, I thought it was a good movie, both Heath Ledger and Jake G (long last name) did great jobs at playing their parts~
And the ending was quite sad. Very sad


----------



## MoistTrout (Aug 4, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> MoistTrout said:
> 
> 
> > I still haven't pulled the trigger on Avatar. Unfortunately I was dating someone that had no interest in it when it was in theaters and never got the chance to see it on my own. Now that I have a new TV I might get the DVD.
> ...



That's one of the things that bothers me and I guess why I haven't bothered with it yet. I was afraid it might be visually interesting at first but once the movie got going that's all it would be. I'm sure I can find it as a dollar renter somewhere.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > What are some movies you heard are great, but haven't watched yet?
> ...



Trust me. Skip Sucker Punch. 

Look at "I am number Four"


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2011)

Dabs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Brokeback Mountain
> ...



Black Swan; Natalie Portman dies. It sucked. It was thought provoking in a sick way.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> o never....well damn who saw that.....
> 
> 
> everyone says i need to see the movie.....dr strangelove i think is the title...but then again i dont consider it the best movie....or i would have seen it....
> ...



I liked Pride & Prejudice and I don't care if it harelips half the Cannibals in the Congo.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 4, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



saw "I Am Number Four" last week.....not bad....


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 4, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> The Godfather movies (I've seen pieces, but not the whole movies).
> Scarface
> Schindler's List



I highly recommend you watch the first GodFather and Schindler's list. skip scarface.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 4, 2011)

EZ, did we ever discuss The Lovely Bones? Have you seen it? What did you think?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 4, 2011)

BakshisMouse said:


> Films I haven't seen, but want to see, by director:
> 
> Ingmar Bergman:
> _The Seventh Seal
> ...






You're gonna like Miller's Crossing.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 4, 2011)

american carol

ishtar.

manos - the hands of faith.


























just kidding, i own the manos dvd.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 4, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> EZ, did we ever discuss The Lovely Bones? Have you seen it? What did you think?



Hated the ending


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 4, 2011)

Atlas Farted.  And I will likely never see it.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 5, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> EZ, did we ever discuss The Lovely Bones? Have you seen it? What did you think?



I have read the book, but have not seen the movie. 

Is it as good as the book?


----------



## elvis (Aug 5, 2011)

Lawrence of Arabia.


----------

